# myringotomy tympanostomy?



## alysn1drlnd (Apr 23, 2013)

What is the difference between 69436 and69421...if ventilating tubes are used then would it be coded as 69436?


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 23, 2013)

That's correct.  The 69421 myringotomy is (under general anes.) is making an incision and suctioning fluid out of the middle ear space  - the 69436 is (under general anes.) is making the incision, suctioning out fluid if necessary and inserting a ventilating tube.


----------



## alysn1drlnd (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

